# Retagging/relabeling American apparel



## tshirtnewb (Oct 1, 2008)

Has anyone ever relabeled or retagged american apparel blank t shirts? Is it even possible if so is there a special method to it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Any shirt with a sewn in label can be retagged. 

You cut open the stitches, remove the AA tag, replace it with yours, and sew it back.

Or for tagless, remove the current label with a razor, pull out any remaining remnants, and print your own.


----------

